# Planaria??



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have just this second noticed these little white wiggling bastards. What are they? What caused them?Are they harmless? How do i annihilate them?

I heard they are caused by overfeeding, but lately i have cut down feeding my p's to only once a day. I do 30-40% water change weekly and i vaccum the sand, along with mechanical filtration cleaning every fortnight. I always make sure there are no left over pellets or fish etc.. after feeding time also, so i dunno whats going on there. Also my water is starting to get VERY cloudy just this moment as i noticed these worm like things. My water was very clear this morning









I cant think of anything else i should be doing that im not already, any ideas?

Thanks folks...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The only thing I can think of ATM is something must hove gotten sucked up into an intake or filter where you cant see it. Make sure your ammo is still zeroed out.

Sorry I'm not more help. You probably thought of the same things I listed already.

Just thought of this, but did you stir up your gravel lately? That can release all kinds of nasty


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

keep doing what your doing but make sure you also get a brush and do all the inside of aquarium glass


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> I have just this second noticed these little white wiggling bastards. What are they? What caused them?Are they harmless? How do i annihilate them?
> 
> I heard they are caused by overfeeding, but lately i have cut down feeding my p's to only once a day. I do 30-40% water change weekly and i vaccum the sand, along with mechanical filtration cleaning every fortnight. I always make sure there are no left over pellets or fish etc.. after feeding time also, so i dunno whats going on there. Also my water is starting to get VERY cloudy just this moment as i noticed these worm like things. My water was very clear this morning
> 
> ...


may be fixed by now, but just keep up with the water changes and you may want to do a good clean of all deco and quick filter clean to rid any debris that could cause it.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> I have just this second noticed these little white wiggling bastards. What are they? What caused them?Are they harmless? How do i annihilate them?
> 
> I heard they are caused by overfeeding, but lately i have cut down feeding my p's to only once a day. I do 30-40% water change weekly and i vaccum the sand, along with mechanical filtration cleaning every fortnight. I always make sure there are no left over pellets or fish etc.. after feeding time also, so i dunno whats going on there. Also my water is starting to get VERY cloudy just this moment as i noticed these worm like things. My water was very clear this morning
> 
> ...


may be fixed by now, but just keep up with the water changes and you may want to do a good clean of all deco and quick filter clean to rid any debris that could cause it.
[/quote]

There still there but definitely decreasing. I dont have any decor, other than live plants, so i dont really wanna re plant them all. Ill keep up with water changes and such though









Also, do UV sterilizers get rid of planaria? because ive recebtly ordered a ''Green Killing Machine'' as i heard great things about them. I also have a bad case of green water.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think a uv kills any free floating algae or parisites so it would probably kill them, however i think water changes would be the easiest route. If you cut their food supply, they will go away. A setilizer could kill some algaein the green water, but it would probably be best to go to the route. If the algae had no nirates or anything to consume, it would not be in your tank. Simplist thing you can do is waterchanges to remove any of their food and some of them, and in turn they will go too.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Planaria is completely harmless. Before you do a water change or a gravel vac clean ur glass really good and get those things floating around then do the water change. As they said in the post above keep ur filters clean also. I had them for a while and they are annoying lil bastards. Just keep up on the matiance and they will go away. As far as the UV idk if it will kill them or not.


----------

